# Fresh Water Tank Drain Valve Question



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I am thinking about extending my fresh-water-tank drain so that I don't have to crawl under the trailer to open it.

My question is, " does the existing plastic shut-off-valve just unscrew from the holding tank? "

If so, my plan would be to unscrew the valve; screw in a new coupler unto the holding tank; attach a flexible hose to the new coupler: connect the other end of the hose to the original plastic valve which could be fastened to the outside of the trailer's side.

All help and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know. But I do know that Scoutr2 made an extension handle from a piece of PVC (he made it 6.5 feet long). Basically, all it is is a slot cut in the end to fit over the drain handle, with an ell on the other end to make it easy to turn. Its's not permanently attached, you just slip the slot over the handle and turn. Pretty ingenious and one I plan to make.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...50&hl=drain


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes I saw that mod. I was hoping to do a more perminent installation.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

90 pex fitting short piece of 1/2 inch to a pex valve held up with a clamp!!!all parts from lowes


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Rip said:


> 90 pex fitting short piece of 1/2 inch to a pex valve held up with a clamp!!!all parts from lowes










This is AWESOME!! I so want to do this mod but.....I have no clue what all this 'pex' stuff is...so, if I go to Lowes and tell the person working in plumbing(?) all this stuff - or better yet- show them this picture, would they be able to help me??? From the picture, I think I could install it myself (I did install my Reece dual cam setup







), The pic is great...Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rip said:


> 90 pex fitting short piece of 1/2 inch to a pex valve held up with a clamp!!!all parts from lowes


Sheer genius!! 
That one's definitely going on the list


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Chips said:


> I am thinking about extending my fresh-water-tank drain so that I don't have to crawl under the trailer to open it.
> 
> My question is, " does the existing plastic shut-off-valve just unscrew from the holding tank? "
> 
> ...


I left the original valve in place, and ran tubing to the side of the trailer. There I fastened a new, additional valve to the step framing, using an existing hole.

Hard as I try to avoid freezing temps, it sometimes happens that I hit cold weather. When that happens, I crawl under and close the original valve, then open the new one and drain the line, so it doesn't freeze. I couldn't do that if I hadn't left the original valve in place.

I could maybe construct the remote valve operator handle, but the thing is pretty hard to turn - 'sides, that would be one more thing to carry. I have plenty now.

Sluggo


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> 90 pex fitting short piece of 1/2 inch to a pex valve held up with a clamp!!!all parts from lowes










This is AWESOME!! I so want to do this mod but.....I have no clue what all this 'pex' stuff is...so, if I go to Lowes and tell the person working in plumbing(?) all this stuff - or better yet- show them this picture, would they be able to help me??? From the picture, I think I could install it myself (I did install my Reece dual cam setup







), The pic is great...Thanks








[/quote]
Yes


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Rip. This is exactly what I will copy. Thanks for the advice about not removing the original valve.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Rip said:


> 90 pex fitting short piece of 1/2 inch to a pex valve held up with a clamp!!!all parts from lowes










This is AWESOME!! I so want to do this mod but.....I have no clue what all this 'pex' stuff is...so, if I go to Lowes and tell the person working in plumbing(?) all this stuff - or better yet- show them this picture, would they be able to help me??? From the picture, I think I could install it myself (I did install my Reece dual cam setup







), The pic is great...Thanks








[/quote]
Yes
[/quote]








Thanks so much, this is yet another mod I can not wait to do


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Chips said:


> I am thinking about extending my fresh-water-tank drain so that I don't have to crawl under the trailer to open it.
> 
> My question is, " does the existing plastic shut-off-valve just unscrew from the holding tank? "
> 
> ...


I just did that job on my 27 rsds. At first I thought of just putting an extension on the handle of the petcock, but after thinking it over I decided to remove the petcock (yes it screws in) and extending a pvc pipe and valve to the edge of the frame where it can be easily reached. I also added a hose bib fitting so I can screw a water hose on to it and fill the tank from the bottom instead of doing the glug glug thing from the top.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Swany said:


> I also added a hose bib fitting so I can screw a water hose on to it and fill the tank from the bottom instead of doing the glug glug thing from the top.


Cool Idea. Now I'm ready to do this mod.







I guess you just have to be careful not to hydro the tank.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> I also added a hose bib fitting so I can screw a water hose on to it and fill the tank from the bottom instead of doing the glug glug thing from the top.


Cool Idea. Now I'm ready to do this mod.







I guess you just have to be careful not to hydro the tank.








[/quote]
Just take the lid off of the top when filling.....


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Could not resist this mod; hated crawling underneath to drain the tank. Thanks to Rip for the plan.

Here are my parts (I took the PEX approach too) from Home Depot:

(1) 1/2" X 1/2" Male Elbow Adapter (part no. QBEA33M)
(1) 5 ft length of 1/2" PEX tubing
(1) 1/2" Nom. X 3/8" Comp Angle Stop Valve (part no. QBV342)
(1) 6 ft. length of 5/8" O.D. pipe insulation
(2) cable ties

On my 26RS, the valve is 1/3 the way under the OB just behind the rear axle. I removed the original valve, screwing in the elbow to an angle so that the other end pointed just behind the rear wheel. Cut the tubing to length and cable tied the valve around the iron propane pipe.

Note: I didn't care about the size of the output side of the angle valve since I'm not attaching anything to it.

Very easy mod. Easy to reach now just behind the fender well at the I-beam. Total cost with tax: $12.42.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Question for GoVols.

1. Did the original drain valve just unscrew countercockwise like loosening a screw?

2. Was the bottom of the water tank that the valve screwed out of, a male outside threading or, female inside threading area?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Chips said:


> Question for GoVols.
> 
> 1. Did the original drain valve just unscrew countercockwise like loosening a screw?
> 
> ...


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Could not resist this mod; hated crawling underneath to drain the tank. Thanks to Rip for the plan.
> 
> Here are my parts (I took the PEX approach too) from Home Depot:
> 
> ...










Thanks, this description, with a picture I printed earlier, was exactly what I needed


----------

